# Changing the direction of the second loco A unit on a DCC layout



## Mike568 (Dec 25, 2012)

How do you go about changing the direction of a second powered A unit so it can be lashed up "back to back" to follow the lead A unit on a DCC layout? Using a Digitrax 402 throttle and DCS 200 command unit.

Thanks again!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

What decoder are you using? Some of them do have a CV that changes the default direction. IIRC Soundtraxx does allows this. I have not used it because I have not made a consist yet.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When you set up a consist you tell it the "normal" direction of travel and it will take into account that it's running in reverse.
You don't need to program the decoder for that to happen.
But if all your engines are still on default 3 then you can't do that, they will all have to have their individual 3's.


----------

